# Coopers Stout, Dark Ale Toucan Terrible!



## jamiefbacon (9/5/11)

hi guys
brewed a toucan the other day with one can coopers stout and one can coopers dark ale, nothing else and both packets of yeast that came with. Was wondering if anyone else has tryed this with just the cans? Im hoping it will improve with age cause at the moment it is extremely bitter and burnt tasting not very nice at all. Was wanting any feed back from anyone that has tryed it

Cheers


----------



## warra48 (9/5/11)

Can't tell you about a toucan, as I've never done one.

However, I brewed an AG stout in July last year. I found it too roasty bitter for quite a while, but now that it's aged for about 9 months, it's smoothed out considerably, and is drinking nicely.

I think you need patience to allow these sorts of brews to mature and mellow.

Looks like you'll have to brew some quicker maturing brews to tide you over.


----------



## Ivan Other One (9/5/11)

JBacon, having brewed this recipe before, I do agree with Warra, this stout will improve with age especially after six months
Think I did the two cans and added some PoR hops and half kg dex and half kg of light malt. 'Tis Yummmm.

Cheers Ivan :icon_cheers:


----------



## Mick74 (9/5/11)

I've done a Coopers Stout/ Dark Ale Jbacon but I also added 1kg of dex. It produces a great beer that tastes exactly like the commerical Coopers Best Extra Stout from back when it had a higher alcohol content.

I had a bottle last night that was just shy of 2 years old....lovely :icon_drool2:


----------



## petesbrew (9/5/11)

Dunno, do you like stouts, jbacon?
Maybe let them age for a month or two. Bring them out of the fridge for a bit before you serve it, rather than ice cold.


----------



## going down a hill (9/5/11)

Don't sweat it bloke. I did this toucan 3 months back and when I first tasted it I thought I buggered it up, I waited a month and it tasted alot better, it is now is a great stout.


----------



## C-MOR (9/5/11)

I ve made quite a few Kit and bits dark ales, the coopers one is much more bitter than most other brands, cant speak with authority about the stout. 

There is a spread sheet on AHB somewhere which lists the expected bitterness and colour of all available kits. 

Using the spread sheet when designing kit beers takes a lot of the guess work out.


----------



## petesbrew (9/5/11)

Here's one I made a couple of years ago that blew away the toucan. Not as bitter & very smooth.
*Windsor Stout*
Coopers Stout kit
1.5kg Morgans Dark Malt can
110g Roast Barley (steep 30min)
15g Styrian Goldings @60min
15g Styrian Goldings @10min
Danstar Windsor yeast

Not sure of the volume, lets say 21L.


----------



## Bizier (9/5/11)

I have done similar toucans when I was starting out. I found it unpleasantly bitter and harsh. Other people seem to like it though.

I would prefer to just add more malt extract and steep some roasted malt to increase the flavour.


----------



## mwd (9/5/11)

I am one of those that quite like it. It does take a few months in the bottle to smooth out though it is not one to rush.

I am just fermenting a Coopers Stout + Coopers IPA toucan if it turns out good will post in battle of the toucan thread.

P.S. I like my beers with lots of bitterness American IPA


----------



## Bizier (9/5/11)

I like bitterness in the right beer too. My current ipa on tap is as bitter a can be given the og, but I found toucan bitterness to be quite harsh. I also generally prefer stouts that are less bitter and more malty or roasty.


----------



## RobboMC (9/5/11)

Straight toucans will always be a flavour overload as you have twice the flavour and twice the bitterness, that's why people do it - to get stronger flavoured beer.

If you find it too strong then you might try adding a kg of brew enhancer or dry malt and maybe increase the volume as well to get a more balanced beer that still has all those flavours.


----------



## Pennywise (9/5/11)

What RobboMC said.

I think the reason alot of people add more fermentables to their 2cans is the fact that most of the time the 2 cans alone will be a massive overload of unbalanced flavor, especially with the darker kits. Think of a normal extract or AG stout recipe, keep the volume the same and double the malts (now you have twice the amount of spec malt as well, but in the same volume). Will most likely turn out pretty full on without something to balance it out.

Me, I gave up on the tucans after, well, 2 cans


----------



## jamiefbacon (9/5/11)

thanks guys 
I think ill let it sit for a few months see how it goes. As i keg i have kegged it n chilled then forced carbed, would i be able to pull out of fridge to free up space and let it age somewere at room temperature?


----------



## mwd (10/5/11)

jbacon said:


> thanks guys
> I think ill let it sit for a few months see how it goes. As i keg i have kegged it n chilled then forced carbed, would i be able to pull out of fridge to free up space and let it age somewere at room temperature?



Yes should be no problem. Try again after a month see if it has improved. I tend to drink stout at a higher temperature than normal beers as you tend to get better flavours if it is a bit warmer.


----------



## timryan (10/5/11)

Ive just done the same toucan but added 500grams of brown sugar.. About to bottle and its slightly bitter but thats the same as all my beers after about a month it begins to disappear


----------



## The Giant (10/5/11)

hmm I was just about to put down one of these tonight for the old man
might hold off now until i find how to enhance it
then again he does love tooheys old so it might be right up his alley


----------



## petesbrew (10/5/11)

The Giant said:


> hmm I was just about to put down one of these tonight for the old man
> might hold off now until i find how to enhance it
> then again he does love tooheys old so it might be right up his alley


Just remember, Toohey's old is a dark ale - not a stout.
Just follow the other toucan threads.


----------



## Braumoasta (10/5/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> I tend to drink stout at a higher temperature than normal beers as you tend to get better flavours if it is a bit warmer.



+1 

I love drinking a pint of my toucan stout (dark ale + stout) and seeing how the taste changes as it slowly warms up as I drink it, although because it is soooo strong I'm pretty much pissed by the time I finish the pint!


----------

